# Your favorite powdered beef/chicken/fish stock?



## agp (Apr 1, 2013)

What's your favorite powdered beef/chicken/fish stock? Please share!


----------



## schanop (Apr 1, 2013)

Ajinomoto, shimaya dashi powder.


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 1, 2013)

what schanop said. beyond that i don't do instant stuff.

i like reduced stuff you can get off the shelf, that is if i can find them.


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 2, 2013)

I have used Knorr for so long it's my go to, but I wouldn't say its the best thing out there, just that it's easy to get a consistent in taste. At times I wish that there was a low sodium version.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 2, 2013)

It's not powdered, butt Savory Choice broth concentrate works pretty well for me. One packet makes a cup of broth, and it comes in a reduced sodium version.


----------



## mzer (Apr 2, 2013)

Ariake is excellent.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 2, 2013)

I eat a lot or ramen, but never use the packets. I save them for use later. One packet to 1 1/2qts water makes a okay broth, be it a little weak. Any less water its too salty


----------



## DevinT (Apr 2, 2013)

I like Knorr from the Asian market, it's a little different than the regular. 

Hoss


----------



## panda (Apr 12, 2013)

not a powder but i swear by this stuff. chicken demi!
http://www.gatewaygourmet.com/poulet.htm


----------



## ayeung74 (Apr 29, 2013)

I used Dashida granulated beef stock which you can get in you local Asian market if it stocks Japanese or Korean products.


----------

